# So what about the B210?



## chrys_g (Jan 20, 2009)

Alright, I am considering purchasing a 1978 Datsun B210 for $950.00 here in Arizona. The problem is: My knowledge on this car is limited. So here are a few things I'm hoping to find out!

How reliable is this car (when it is in good order of course)?

Are repairs expensive? Are parts hard to find or expensive to acquire?

I've heard of the good milage this car has managed in the past! But does it continue even after almost 30 years? 

Most importantly: This would be a first time car, is it suitable? Will it be to hard on it to be used as an every day vehicle???

It's a spicy little car with spunk, and I can't help but be drawn to it! But I want to make sure this is a GOOD decision on my part. Any help?

Here are some images from the seller:


----------



## tricia1978 (Apr 2, 2009)

I have a b210. Got it from a handicapped lady that never drove it much. So only had 40,000 miles on it in 2002. I've driven about 50,000 in the last 7 years. Most of the time runs fine. Good gas mileage. I think they are pretty reliable and easy for a girl to work on. Very basic engine and have no trouble getting maintenance parts. However some major parts you have to get from the junk yard.


----------

